# Serial...  a podcast



## RetPara (Oct 2, 2015)

Last fall a rather compelling podcast on a murder from 1999 in the Baltimore suburbs debuted.  This podcast has generated a LOT of interest in the case and to me, pretty much displays how you can (probably IMO) be innocent and end up spending at least the next 15 years, if not the rest of your life in prison.  It’s continued into a number of podcasts, specifically Undisclosed which is re investigating the evidence and advocating for Adnon’s retrial or release.  


Season two is coming up in the next few weeks and fairly reliable rumint has that the show will be look at the Bergdahl case….

Serial

About | Undisclosed Podcast


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 2, 2015)

I loved Serial. I would be interested if they did it on the Bergdahl case, I think that the military would have kept many of the witnesses from speaking out.


----------



## RetPara (Oct 4, 2015)

The Army did keep people gagged up.  Till they got out of the Army.....  Now they've been talking long and loud.  RumInt also indicates that Sontag the reporter for Serial; has talking to Bergdahl platoon.


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 4, 2015)

RetPara said:


> The Army did keep people gagged up.  Till they got out of the Army.....  Now they've been talking long and loud.  RumInt also indicates that Sontag the reporter for Serial; has talking to Bergdahl platoon.



Will be interesting then.


----------



## buzzkill.0621 (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm currently listening to Serial. Funny story, my ex wife is actually on the research team for the creators.
It's a very interesting setup and they do a phenomenal job.


----------



## RetPara (Dec 10, 2015)

Serial has posted their new first episodes of Season 2.   It's Bergdahl

 http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2015/12/10/459181330/featuring-interview-with-sgt-bowe-bergdahl-serial-season-2-is-finally-here


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 10, 2015)

Hmmm....not sure if I even want to raise my pain points on this topic any further than they already are.


----------



## TLDR20 (Dec 10, 2015)

I downloaded it, I'm going to listen to it later today.


----------



## TLDR20 (Dec 10, 2015)

This fucking kid....


----------



## Gunz (Dec 10, 2015)

...is a fucking piece of work...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 10, 2015)

TLDR20 said:


> This fucking kid....



LOL - this post is why I waited to download.


----------



## AWP (Dec 10, 2015)

The guy interviewing Bergdahl is Mark Boal. I knew that name was familiar but couldn't place him.....

Mark Boal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

He wrote and produced both The Hurt Locker and Zero Dark Thirty.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 10, 2015)

It'll be interesting to see how they spin his story (i.e. wait for interviews from Platoon Members, and how those questions are posed, cut, etc)


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 10, 2015)

The wife was a fan of last year's podcast. Here is her review of episode one :

_"This guy is a complete idiot who forgot all of his basic training when he walked off, this makes him look so bad. No sympathy being built for him and I'm a suburban white soccer mom who wants to give everyone a chance. "_


----------



## AWP (Dec 10, 2015)

A very liberal friend of mine saw the first episode and thought he had "done his time." When I pointed out what "desertion" meant he changed his view to "life in prison." Not "death" which is what Bergdahl deserves, but my friend had to see the UCMJ in black and white to even budge from time served. I guess he is used to gray areas and the like, but Art. 85 is pretty clear.


----------



## RetPara (Dec 11, 2015)

I realize that his entire office and NCO chain probably got trashed.  But in over 20 years in the Marines and Army, and since I have not seen such a incredibly stupid, fucking arrogant, jackass (and that's including judging him against a plethora of 2nd Lts)  in my life.   I have done some incredibly STUPID shit in my life as a whole; NOTHING equals the magnitude of what he did.  Not only will he need his personal security detail till he gets off active duty; but I would dare say his quality of life and life expectancy throws him into the level of risk for insurance policies usually reserved for professionals in extreme sports.      YES; this is how I really feel.  It did take an effort to succinct about it though.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 17, 2015)

Hmmm...."the Golden Chicken?"

Taliban called Bowe Bergdahl their 'golden chicken'


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 17, 2015)

IICR, At the time of his exchange, his new friends, "Captors", said that idf he ever came back, they would shoot him dead; on the spot. Bergdhal just made lots of friends:blkeye::youllpay:.


----------



## RetPara (Dec 21, 2015)

The golden chicken is gonna get plucked now.   Nothing in Serial is giving me any kind of empathy for this clown.


----------



## RATET (Dec 27, 2015)

RetPara said:


> Last fall a rather compelling podcast on a murder from 1999 in the Baltimore suburbs debuted.  This podcast has generated a LOT of interest in the case and to me, pretty much displays how you can (probably IMO) be innocent and end up spending at least the next 15 years, if not the rest of your life in prison.  It’s continued into a number of podcasts, specifically Undisclosed which is re investigating the evidence and advocating for Adnon’s retrial or release.
> 
> 
> Season two is coming up in the next few weeks and fairly reliable rumint has that the show will be look at the Bergdahl case….
> ...



I was just flipping through the posts and seen this. The first story is pretty old. If you go back through Radiolab podcasts you'll see it. It kind of erks me a little because I like listening to public radio, but if you subscribe and listen to many podcasts, all of these stories overlap. Different podcasts will pick up where another one left off or will be extended as a follow up to the story a year or two later. Radiolab was definitely my s%$# back in the day.


----------



## Lefty375 (Dec 27, 2015)

I find season two pretty interesting but I am wondering if it will be cut shorter if Bergdahl gets charged.


----------



## RATET (Dec 27, 2015)

I started to listen to the BB episode but couldn't stomach it. The woman interviewing BB started to make him sound interesting and he's not, in my opinion of course. BB had many ways to convey to his chain of command that there were"chinks in the armor". One of them was certainly not walking of post, slap in the middle of hostile territory, not to mention wartime.

 ODA should have found him and taken him for a PULP FICTION backseat ride to Quentin Tarantinos' house.



RATET said:


> I started to listen to the BB episode but couldn't stomach it. The woman interviewing BB started to make him sound interesting and he's not, in my opinion of course. BB had many ways to convey to his chain of command that there were"chinks in the armor". One of them was certainly not walking of post, slap in the middle of hostile territory, not to mention wartime.
> 
> ODA should have found him and taken him for a PULP FICTION backseat ride to Quentin Tarantinos' house.



Correction. Off, not of.



RATET said:


> Correction. Off, not of.


And one last comment, I'm sure if he is charged Serial will probably do a follow up several times during his sentence. Bad news is better than no news these days.


----------



## Salt USMC (Mar 9, 2016)

The latest episode has some fascinating insight into the prisoner swap for Bergdahl.  Prior to listening to this episode, I didn't know that much about Richard Holbrooke or just how much effort he put into this case, but this episode proved to be very illuminating.  The impression that I got was that if it weren't for a series of missteps and accidents, the whole affair could have been resolved two years earlier than it actually was.  It also demonstrates (I think) that that at least two of the TB that were released from Guantanamo for Bergdahl weren't much of a threat at all. 

Here's the summary:



> This week’s episode, “Trade Secrets,” focuses on the seemingly head-spinning, political and diplomatic negotiations that occurred to ensure Bowe Bergdahl’s release from Talibancaptivity in 2014.
> 
> As Koenig points out early in the episode, the exact details of these meetings between U.S. and Taliban officials would take weeks to fully explain. But there is one aspect of the deal that gained great attention on the world’s geopolitical stage: the highly criticized prisoner swap.
> 
> ...


----------

